# Help with Burton Landlord Flight attendant



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Fellas .
I need a little help with what board to buy and the size from anyone with experience on the burton Landlord or Flight attendant .

I am an intermediate border and experienced skier 56 years old 183cm 6 foot 77kg 170 pound . I do not do switch , pipe , park . moguls . and jump . I like to go fast and free ride on groomers and off piste powder . On groomers I like to carve and let things run playing with drop offs and surfing the terrain lofting over drop offs but not taking jumps. I will often play in the side country and snatch any little pockets of untracked powder down the sides of the blacks . ( I am a Surfer back in OZ ). 
I mainly will use the board in Japan ,I have done 5 trips there already and looking forward to more , That place is so good ! I have hired a landlord and loved it in a 159 I remember it surfed through the choppy crud very well and made it fun . 

Now my questions 


1 What length 159 or 162 ? will the 162 be too slow turning in the trees for my ability and stature . Like snow skis would the 162 be more GS turns ,speed stability and the 159 more manoeuvrable and short radius turns . I do like to run fast and also need manoeuvrability in the trees . Not to mention float in the powder . 
The Burton web site size chart has me on the 159. I want to know from your experience is this the fit for me.


2 . Landlord or Flight attendant ? they say the FA is more playful ( define playful ?) , and a bit stiffer does that mean if I am negotiating a choppy mogul field will the FA Bounce me out off of my line and make it harder due to my lack of ability and technique in that situation or will it be more forgiving and help me better then the land lord to control it . I guess I am asking which board is more forgiving for my ability, as I assume they both rip everything I want to do very well. 

Any input would be super helpful .
thanks Derwood


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You don't need a landlord, the flight attendant will be more than enough to meet your needs. The 159 will be suitable for your specs and types of riding.


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks Ridinbend could you explain your thoughts why this is the better board for me . Cheers Derwood


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The landlord is oriented for someone who is looking for an aggressive big mountain freeride board. I own a flight attendant and can attest that all the things you are looking for from a board can be found in the FA.


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks Mate , I can get my hands on a cheap 162 will the extra few cm make that much difference . If so I would be happy to wait for a 159 to come up as I will not be heading back to Japan until Feb


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

OK reading the F.A. reviews here I can see the 162 would be a disadvantage in the trees.
I also see a lot of reviewers in the Board review page on this site comment on the stiffness . Is the Landlord not softer in flex , I suspect the F.A. may be a little too stiff for me .


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Derwood Foxbat said:


> OK reading the F.A. reviews here I can see the 162 would be a disadvantage in the trees.
> I also see a lot of reviewers in the Board review page on this site comment on the stiffness . Is the Landlord not softer in flex , I suspect the F.A. may be a little too stiff for me .


The landlord is stiffer and much more aggressive than the FA. I'm 6'0, 215 and i ride the 162. I'm not sure what your reading but the FA is super responsive and agile in tight zones. Here is a link to my review. I'm only trying to answer your questions based on my experience and knowledge of the other burton boards. If you want the middle of the road between the two maybe pony up and get the tough cat. BTW, I too spent 22 years at the coast surfing before moving to the mountains. The landlord and tough cat aren't going to ride in pow the way the FA will. So if you want something that will mostly dominate groomers and carving then maybe the FA isn't for you. It's a pow specific camber twin with a big scoop nose. I have personally demoed the tough cat and the landlord and own the juice wagon and flight attendant. I'm not a pro by any means but do feel like I have a pretty good understanding of the boards your asking about. Best of luck in the decision process. Honestly if I were buying a board for Japan, I'm not sure I would even suggest either of those in the burton lineup. The trick pony seems to me like it would be a solid pow surfing choice. But that's just me and my pow surfing nature. 



http://www.snowboardingforum.com/burton/155994-burton-162-flight-attendant.html


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks Ridinbend 
Your views and input are just what I am after .
In The parts of Japan I go it dumps 15 meters a season on average and all Dry, so powder ability is a must. But it is also a lot of fun paying on the groomed areas on the way across the mountain . Not that there is too much of that as there is usually a foot or two of fresh Dry sitting on top . 
On my rest days from the Board I like to Ski . I ski with DPS Wailer 112 186 cm a resort powder ski . They sleigh the tracked out powder at speed with stability , carve in the soft stuff and master the tree runs .They have a lot of rocker going on and are a dream in those conditions so I am looking for a board to do the same. Sounds Like the F.A will do the same .
Thanks again Derwood


----------



## Sparta (Jun 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43MN_tJA2vQ

If not sold already, this should sell you.

BTW, just picked up a new '15 162 and I am STOKED to get on it.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Derwood Foxbat said:


> Hi Fellas .
> I need a little help with what board to buy and the size from anyone with experience on the burton Landlord or Flight attendant .


Are those your only choices? From Burton the Barracuda might suit your needs even better.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> The landlord and tough cat aren't going to ride in pow the way the FA will. So if you want something that will mostly dominate groomers and carving then maybe the FA isn't for you. It's a pow specific camber twin with a big scoop nose.


I was under the impression the FA was kind of the perfect blend of groomer and pow performance? Will carve with some of the best of them and then thanks to the big nose still float well. Deep sidecut keeps it agile, camber and mid stiff for grip, big nose, set back and tail taper for pow.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Phedder said:


> I was under the impression the FA was kind of the perfect blend of groomer and pow performance? Will carve with some of the best of them and then thanks to the big nose still float well. Deep sidecut keeps it agile, camber and mid stiff for grip, big nose, set back and tail taper for pow.


Your exactly right


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Phew, the way you worded it had me worried hah. Hanging out for our spring sales to start down here to snap one up. My go to store now has 25% off all boards, except the 2016 Burton line...I should just grab the 2015 but the new graphics just stoke me out, good wall art all summer.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

according to burton's site the flight attendant is stiffer. but my vote would go to the flight attendant too.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The way it all breaks down:
Stiffness. Modfish, Landlord, FA, Toughcat.
Response. Modfish, FA, Toughcat, Landlord.
Playfullness. FA, Modfish, Landlord, Toughcat.

The Flight Attendant is a bit stiffer between the feet than the Landlord. But, the Landlord has 60 degree carbon highlights. So with all that carbon, despite being just a bit softer, the board responds quicker and with more energy. The tip profiles are of a similar stiffness but again, all the carbon in the Landlord will make it a little less playful as it will want to snap back more. The Toughcat is a mixture of both brut stiffness and carbon snap. 

Now the Modfish. This might be up your alley. http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/2016-burton-mod-fish-snowboard-review/


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for that breakdown, Nivek. Did you have a chance to ride the 2016 FA, or know if they made any changes to it aside from graphics?


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

If you want a Burton board specifically for "powder surfing" in Japan buy a Fish or a Con Artist. The Fish is surprisingly adept on groomers as well. The Con Artist probably is too, but I've never ridden it, so I can't say for sure.


But seriously, look for shorter and wider for Japow.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Phedder said:


> Thanks for that breakdown, Nivek. Did you have a chance to ride the 2016 FA, or know if they made any changes to it aside from graphics?


Not the 16. But other than the changes made to the whole line, which don't think made much of an actual ride difference, they didn't change anything other than graphic.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

The landlord is more of a pure big mountain board. If you are riding groomers and pow then I think the Flight Attendant is the one for you. I agree with other posts go with the 159. I would only get the landlord if I was doing a lot of heli or cat boarding.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

You could also look at Jones Snowboards. They are big-mountain focused boards and I love Jeremy Jones, my style of rider for sure and old like me. Angry snowboarder really liked the ultra aviator and it is super light and I love a light board.

2016 Jones Ultra Aviator Snowboard Review - The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow amazing input guys, Love your work ! Super helpful.
I have looked at all the boards suggested and your reviews have been very helpful. As a note a few guys recommend the Fish for J Pow . I did rent a Burton Fish on a monumental pow day . I hiked out the top gate at Niseko Hokkaido in to side country and had the most amazing Pow experience in my life . Champaign powder groves untracked . The Fish was like surfing a wave in the ocean without the resistance of the wave . A total flip out . I have never experience anything so sublime before or since . I then took the board in the afternoon down tracked groomers and bumps and felt like a total gumby . This I feel is due to my lack of technique and experience . The same tracked Groomers and bumps I played on with the landlord and I was like a Hero again. I did hire a Barracuda for a few days and was impressed with it and it rates well . It just did not have that oh my God feeling . 
Jones Boards ? Excuse me while I wipe the drool from my face. I just have not hired one . I only get 10 to 15 days a year in the snow and I stuck with trying different Burton boards to get a feel of the types . 
I know as Mick Jagger says " You Can't always get what you want " , and before you say it ( why not take two boards ) I travel with Snowboard Boots and Board and Snow skis and Boots . So adding a second board to the travelling quiver is out of the question . That is until I can break my rather disturbing Skiing habit . 
Maybe the Flight Attendant is the board to do it . It gets a lot of praise here. Thank you again all of you , I am very grateful. Derwood


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

highme said:


> If you want a Burton board specifically for "powder surfing" in Japan buy a Fish or a Con Artist. The Fish is surprisingly adept on groomers as well. The Con Artist probably is too, but I've never ridden it, so I can't say for sure.
> 
> 
> But seriously, look for shorter and wider for Japow.


Nah, not really. Fish is amazing in any kind of pow, but the OP also wants to rail groomers, plus the bumpy stuff after Niseko gets tracked out (ie by 10:00am). Need more board for that. Yes, a Barracuda/Hovercraft/etc. is not going to feel quite as loose and slashy as a Fish, but will handle all the other aspects much better - and at the right size might even be superior in the light Japanese powder. There is a reason why most of the local dudes ride pretty long decks...


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Derwood Foxbat said:


> Wow amazing input guys, Love your work ! Super helpful.
> I have looked at all the boards suggested and your reviews have been very helpful. As a note a few guys recommend the Fish for J Pow . I did rent a Burton Fish on a monumental pow day . I hiked out the top gate at Niseko Hokkaido in to side country and had the most amazing Pow experience in my life . Champaign powder groves untracked . The Fish was like surfing a wave in the ocean without the resistance of the wave . A total flip out . I have never experience anything so sublime before or since . I then took the board in the afternoon down tracked groomers and bumps and felt like a total gumby . This I feel is due to my lack of technique and experience . The same tracked Groomers and bumps I played on with the landlord and I was like a Hero again. I did hire a Barracuda for a few days and was impressed with it and it rates well . It just did not have that oh my God feeling .
> Jones Boards ? Excuse me while I wipe the drool from my face. I just have not hired one . I only get 10 to 15 days a year in the snow and I stuck with trying different Burton boards to get a feel of the types .
> I know as Mick Jagger says " You Can't always get what you want " , and before you say it ( why not take two boards ) I travel with Snowboard Boots and Board and Snow skis and Boots . So adding a second board to the travelling quiver is out of the question . That is until I can break my rather disturbing Skiing habit .
> Maybe the Flight Attendant is the board to do it . It gets a lot of praise here. Thank you again all of you , I am very grateful. Derwood


I wouldn't say traveling with 2 boards is out of the question. I have traveled with 2 boards in one bag multiple times. A solid with the bindings mounted and a split board with the bindings off and placed between the bindings of the solid in the bag. 

Just pointing out that it is certainly doable. I have a 181cm bag and I can actually fit several boards like that(bindings removed), boots, helmet and have a little room to spare for what ever else i may want to throw in there.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> I wouldn't say traveling with 2 boards is out of the question. I have traveled with 2 boards in one bag multiple times. A solid with the bindings mounted and a split board with the bindings off and placed between the bindings of the solid in the bag.
> 
> Just pointing out that it is certainly doable. I have a 181cm bag and I can actually fit several boards like that(bindings removed), boots, helmet and have a little room to spare for what ever else i may want to throw in there.


+1. I also fit two boards 156/158 boards, 2 bindings, boots, poles, skins, shovel, probe, helmet and 3 pairs of gloves in my small (thin) 157 Dakine bag. Hub carries the same amount of gear in an even thinner bag.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

My board bag to Japan had 4 decks, 2 sets of bindings and some soft goods. It was just under the weight limit too. 



SGboarder said:


> Nah, not really. Fish is amazing in any kind of pow, but the OP also wants to rail groomers, plus the bumpy stuff after Niseko gets tracked out (ie by 10:00am). Need more board for that. Yes, a Barracuda/Hovercraft/etc. is not going to feel quite as loose and slashy as a Fish, but will handle all the other aspects much better - and at the right size might even be superior in the light Japanese powder. There is a reason why most of the local dudes ride pretty long decks...


A Fish on groomers is a blast and I had no issues on mine at any point of the day in Niseko (and regretted the day I broke out my BSOD). But whatevs, I'm not hear to tell people what to ride, just gave another couple of options besides LL or FA.


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks again for all your input guys All very good suggestions and help . after much deliberation and your combined wisdom , I am leaning now to The Flight Attendant and the new Barracuda .
Has anyone had some time on the new Barracuda ? It may be a better match for my ability as some of you guys suspect , being a slightly softer board . I like to go fast on the runs floating and carving , as well as powder . I would describe myself as not a super power machine in physique and technique . I was at my local shop the other day and unfortunately they did not have a F.A. in stock but they did lay out a LL and a Barra side by side and flexing them the Barra felt a fair bit softer and lively and had some amazing new tec on it . So it has got me thinking .... 
Any way I am going to do a bit more research , after all I have six months before I am off to Hokkido . Thanks Derwood


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Derwood Foxbat said:


> Thanks again for all your input guys All very good suggestions and help . after much deliberation and your combined wisdom , I am leaning now to The Flight Attendant and the new Barracuda .
> Has anyone had some time on the new Barracuda ? It may be a better match for my ability as some of you guys suspect , being a slightly softer board . I like to go fast on the runs floating and carving , as well as powder . I would describe myself as not a super power machine in physique and technique . I was at my local shop the other day and unfortunately they did not have a F.A. in stock but they did lay out a LL and a Barra side by side and flexing them the Barra felt a fair bit softer and lively and had some amazing new tec on it . So it has got me thinking ....
> Any way I am going to do a bit more research , after all I have six months before I am off to Hokkido . Thanks Derwood


I found the Barracuda was much better in powder, especially when no tgoing full speed like in trees. Flight Attendant clearly better for railing on groomers and riding switch.
So depends on what you want to do more of: Hit the pow/trees or lay lines on the tracks - only you know the answer to that. But I know what I do in Hokkaidou... (especially given the shit show that Niseko has become).


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks SGboarder Your review validates what I was thinking about with the F.A and Barracuda from the reviews I have read . I could go still either way with these two boards and maybe the Jones hovercraft. The F.A reviews and advise are mixed a bit with some saying it is a bit on the stiff side while others say it is a good flex .
As for Niseko Snow , no thanks it is getting way to busy for my liking things get skied off to early by the masses of Skippys . . We are booked for 6 days Furono and 10 days Rusetsu . We will day trip some of the other mountains as well . I cannot wait the powder is going to be amazing . I had so many epic days in Ruetsu last season


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Derwood Foxbat said:


> Thanks SGboarder Your review validates what I was thinking about with the F.A and Barracuda from the reviews I have read . I could go still either way with these two boards and maybe the Jones hovercraft. The F.A reviews and advise are mixed a bit with some saying it is a bit on the stiff side while others say it is a good flex .


I found the Flight Attendant to have great flex of kickers etc. but pretty stiff torsionally - that and the fact that it has less float (esp. at slow speeds) are why the Barracuda is the better tree board IMO.
My girl rides the hovercraft and loves it - great float in the pow and carves nicely on the groomers, so in some ways combines the best of the Barracuda and the Flight Attendant. Drawbacks: Not a quick turner (because it is quite wide, has a shallow sidecut, and the camber profile), resulting in some swivel/rudder turns in the trees. Also the long nose tends to flap around in the crud.



Derwood Foxbat said:


> As for Niseko Snow , no thanks it is getting way to busy for my liking things get skied off to early by the masses of Skippys . . We are booked for 6 days Furono and 10 days Rusetsu . We will day trip some of the other mountains as well . I cannot wait the powder is going to be amazing . I had so many epic days in Ruetsu last season


Good on you. Niseko has gotten bad the last few years and next season looks like a disaster - even classes/instructors are starting to get fully booked already now. 
I will also be in Rusutsu this season. Plus Asahidake and probably a quick stop in the Nise-zoo to show around some rookie friends. But looks like I will be there before you (January).


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks SGB.
So now you know the snow I will play in eg Rusutsu long wide open uncrowded piste more often with fresh dry powder on top of ungroomed lightly packed snow some times with new morning corduroy , never icy and then drop over the side into tree runs deep with fresh to chopped up fresh . I tend to hang around later in the day picking off the last pockets and pillows of powder in the steep trees areas , which means you got to cross a fair bit of chopped up pow along the way. Then I hunt out the powder and pushed up stuff at the sides of the piste runs at speed . So will the Barracuda hang in on the open high speed stuff and Track well in the tracked out powder ? and is this the environment you take your fish ?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Derwood Foxbat said:


> Thanks SGB.
> So now you know the snow I will play in eg Rusutsu long wide open uncrowded piste more often with fresh dry powder on top of ungroomed lightly packed snow some times with new morning corduroy , never icy and then drop over the side into tree runs deep with fresh to chopped up fresh . I tend to hang around later in the day picking off the last pockets and pillows of powder in the steep trees areas , which means you got to cross a fair bit of chopped up pow along the way. Then I hunt out the powder and pushed up stuff at the sides of the piste runs at speed . So will the Barracuda hang in on the open high speed stuff and Track well in the tracked out powder ? and is this the environment you take your fish ?


But based on the above I would guess Hovercraft if you are a more aggressive/advanced rider and Barracuda if you want something more playful.

But full disclosure: I'm not an expert and I only rode the Barracuda for 1/2 day (buddy rented it). Also I don't own a fish (borrowed that one from an instructor). However I know the place and conditions that you are riding and I think either of those boards would be fun there.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Derwood Foxbat said:


> Thanks SGB.
> So now you know the snow I will play in eg Rusutsu long wide open uncrowded piste more often with fresh dry powder on top of ungroomed lightly packed snow some times with new morning corduroy , never icy and then drop over the side into tree runs deep with fresh to chopped up fresh . I tend to hang around later in the day picking off the last pockets and pillows of powder in the steep trees areas , which means you got to cross a fair bit of chopped up pow along the way. Then I hunt out the powder and pushed up stuff at the sides of the piste runs at speed . So will the Barracuda hang in on the open high speed stuff and Track well in the tracked out powder ? and is this the environment you take your fish ?


Save the industry which is in "decline" and buy them all.


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

Well buying them all would solve my dilemma but the Wife may have something to say about that idea. 

I Believe I have come to a conclusion after much deliberation , internet reviews and taking advise from this distinguished council I feel I will go with the over welling noise out there coming from the Flight Attendant


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

I will have to agree with Phedder the 2016 F.A. has got a pretty cool graphic , definite wall art


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Derwood Foxbat said:


> Well buying them all would solve my dilemma but the Wife may have something to say about that idea.
> 
> I Believe I have come to a conclusion after much deliberation , internet reviews and taking advise from this distinguished council I feel I will go with the over welling noise out there coming from the Flight Attendant


If you are looking more at freestyle-ish boards, you could also consider the Trick Pony - won't carve as nicely as the Flight Attendant but more playful, especially in powder. Incidentally, I have a 158 sitting in storage in Hokkaidou...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Derwood Foxbat said:


> I will have to agree with Phedder the 2016 F.A. has got a pretty cool graphic , definite wall art


Looks pretty good between the feet too!  Bit the bullet once I realised the 162 I had in my cart the last few weeks was also the last one the store had... Only got 3 hours on it so far but not regretting the decision at all. 10-15cm fresh snow on a hard crust off piste and chopped up spring pow on the groomers. I don't think you'll have any issues in the trees, very agile and the side cut makes quick short carves a breeze, and the full camber a lot of fun to pop from edge to edge. I don't think It'd be too stiff either. 

The only similar board I can compare it to is my highlife, which I think it exceeds its performance in every aspect except for dampness, and it still handled end of the day chunder no worries, I just had to use my knees a bit more than I would normally blasting through it on the highlife. Can't wait to test it on some good groomed snow tomorrow, I know its going to carve very well.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

This is so painful for me to read.  Rode Japow last February, can't go back this winter. Must...prioritise...otherrr thingsss...



highme said:


> A Fish on groomers is a blast and I had no issues on mine at any point of the day in Niseko (and regretted the day I broke out my BSOD).


Care to elaborate very shortly on the BSOD part? Took my BSOD to Japan and it worked fairly well (although not excellently), but I'm guessing I took it through mellower conditions in general.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I had more fun on my Fish than I did on my BSOD. In retrospect I wish I would have taken my Ultradream instead of my BSOD.


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

Super review Phedder 
I am happy it is ripping for you. super news it eats up that sort of snow . That sort of condition I have experience many times on my NZ trips ,so to here the board is flying in that is fantastic because I was thinking the Flight attendant would be my Japan only board and I did not think it would go that well in NZ's varied conditions . Ripper.... 

what binding are you using ? I am thinking of Cartel EST .

What hill are you playing on in Kiwi Land ?


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> If you are looking more at freestyle-ish boards, you could also consider the Trick Pony - won't carve as nicely as the Flight Attendant but more playful, especially in powder. Incidentally, I have a 158 sitting in storage in Hokkaidou...


Thanks SGB I will look up a few reviews on the TP .


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Derwood Foxbat said:


> what binding are you using ? I am thinking of Cartel EST .
> 
> What hill are you playing on in Kiwi Land ?


2013 Genesis reflex right now, thinking if getting some EST missions. I also have some Cartels Reflex so don't want to buy the same in EST. I work at Roundhill, world's longest and steepest rope tow. We got another 10cm last night, so no groomer testing today. Instead I went up the rope tow but took the highlife as it's totally off piste so didn't want to risk any rocks. Played around in a natural half pipe and got a few small scrapes so good decision. This is from about half way down, it's this steep the whole way. 1.5km rope tow, about 600m vertical. 

And the pipe, as you can see not the best coverage. I'll also be spending 3-4 weeks in Queenstown and Wanaka so the FA will get plenty of action before the seasons over!


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> 2013 Genesis reflex right now, thinking if getting some EST missions. I also have some Cartels Reflex so don't want to buy the same in EST. I work at Roundhill, world's longest and steepest rope tow. We got another 10cm last night, so no groomer testing today. Instead I went up the rope tow but took the highlife as it's totally off piste so didn't want to risk any rocks. Played around in a natural half pipe and got a few small scrapes so good decision. This is from about half way down, it's this steep the whole way. 1.5km rope tow, about 600m vertical.
> 
> And the pipe, as you can see not the best coverage. I'll also be spending 3-4 weeks in Queenstown and Wanaka so the FA will get plenty of action before the seasons over!


Cool thanks for the report , I feel for you brother. I can see you are doing it tuff, 3-4 weeks in Queenstown with your new Board . You poor Bastard .


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Haha yeah it's a hard life, though I did 60 hour weeks for 4 months straight over summer to afford to blow money on gear and a full month of not working! I've never been to Japan though, the envy works both ways


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

Well I have Maned up , dumped some cash and ordered my new 159 Flight Attendant with the new graphics . It is being waxed up and tuned as I type this . Cannot wait to give it a play in Hokkaido .

Thanks again fellas for all your input . Cheers Derwood ::snowboard1:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You'll be happy you pulled the trigger. The more I ride this board, the happier it makes me, and more confident. If you strike out on the powder (unlikely hah) you'll still have a blast on the groomers. Tried something new today I never had the confidence to do on my Highlife, got my girlfriend to snap a picture from the base, so didn't have the speed or steepness to really lean over into it, but I'm sold on full camber boards on the stiffer side. Should have asked her to wait and get one of a toeside eurocarve but I already got glares asking for the first pic haha.


----------



## Derwood Foxbat (Aug 27, 2015)

love your work Mate . I am expecting a full report on your board in Queenstown, I will pray for you to get a late session Dump of fresh Dry powder , Cheers


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

Mod fish because it's such a bargain. I think you'd have a good time on any of the family tree boards. I demoed a landlord split last year in backcountry pow and resort groomers, no complaints here.


----------

